# openjdk-7.45.18 has known vulnerabilities and cannot be installed



## samsam9988 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dear Ladies / Gentlemen
Can anyone show me how to install java/openjdk7?
It is failed with the following errors:

`make install`

```
===> Building/installing dialog4ports as it is required for the config dialog

===>  Cleaning for dialog4ports-0.1.5_2

===>  dialog4ports-0.1.5_2 has known vulnerabilities:

0 problem(s) in the installed packages found.

=> Please update your ports tree and try again.

*** Error code 1


Stop.

make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/dialog4ports

*** Error code 1


Stop.

make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/dialog4ports

===> Options unchanged

===>  openjdk-7.45.18 has known vulnerabilities:

0 problem(s) in the installed packages found.

=> Please update your ports tree and try again.

*** Error code 1


Stop.

make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/java/openjdk7

*** Error code 1


Stop.

make: stopped in /usr/ports/java/openjdk7
```


----------



## samsam9988 (Feb 24, 2015)

I have done a port upgrade by execute `portsnap fetch extract` before running the `make install`.


----------



## samsam9988 (Feb 24, 2015)

Here is my system info:
`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD seacell 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 24, 2015)

The current version of java/openjdk is 7.76.13_1,1 and there are no vulnerabilities there.  Check how you have updated your /usr/ports per the FreeBSD Handbook.  You may want to just `rm -r /usr/ports`, run `portsnap fetch extract`, and try installing again.

Also, FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE is the base install with no security updates installed and is coming up on end of life soon.  You may want to get familiar with the FreeBSD Update chapter of the Handbook on how to update to 10.1-RELEASE and then how to apply security patches.

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading-freebsdupdate.html


----------

